# milling machine



## tamer fathy ali (28 نوفمبر 2009)

موقع يشرح كل شيءعن ماكينة ال milling 
مع الرسومات التوضيحية الملونة 

:1:وعنوان الموقع هو 

http://mmu.ic.polyu.edu.hk/handout/0103/0103.htm:20:​


----------



## mohammadjaber (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

بارك الله فيك استفدت كثيرا من هدا الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى ريان (29 نوفمبر 2009)

_http://www.link512.com/pdf/search.php?search=milling+machine+&button=Search+for+DOCs_


----------



## ahmed shawky (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وتسلم ايدك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

tamer fathy ali قال:


> موقع يشرح كل شيءعن ماكينة ال milling
> مع الرسومات التوضيحية الملونة
> 
> :1:وعنوان الموقع هو
> ...



مشكور مهندس تامر فتحي علي
وفقك الله.​


----------



## عمراياد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااا جزيلا على الموقع المفيد


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## twister (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا يشمهندس تامر لقد افادنى الموقع كثيرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## vandam_21 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## korzaty (1 نوفمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم ... وعلى طبق من ذهب


----------



## khaled.33 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*

*​


----------

